# Töten von KDM mit Ctrl-Alt-BS führt zu keinem Neustart von X

## Erdie

Ich arbeite beizeiten mit einem 2. Monitor am Notebook und habe diesen als "auto" in der xorg.conf fest verdrahtet. Das funktioniert soweit gut wenn der Monitor angeschlossen ist und X dann hochfährt.

Manchmal möchte ich den Monitor trennen und X restarten damit der unsichbare Screen am Bildrand verschwindet. Dazu habe ich mich ausgeloggt und den Loginmanager mit Ctrl-Alt-BS getötet, was zu einem Neustart von X führt.

Seid KDE4 wird X nur dann neu gestartet, wenn ich die Tastenkombination in der laufenden Session benutze, nicht aber beim Login Screen von kdm. KDM wird einfach benendet ohne neu zu starten. Ich möchte allerding ungern die Session selbst töten, um Probleme zu vermieden. Wie kann ich es erreichen, das KDM sich nach dem kill neu startet?

Grüße

ERdie

----------

## Finswimmer

In der kdmrc gibt/gab es die Option, dass man mit Alt+E den X-Server neustarten kann.

Tobi

----------

## LinuxTom

Lösung, so steht es zumindest geschrieben, ausprobieren kannst Du es ja selber:

```
1.) eselect news list

2.) 2009-10-02  Migration to X.org Server 1.6 and libxcb 1.4

3.) http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.6-upgrade-guide.xml
```

----------

